# Plusieurs appleTV



## MAR69 (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

la question est simple : est-il possible d'utiliser plusieurs ATV avec la même bibliothèque itunes ? sous entendu en même temps et indépendamment.

Cordialement


----------



## Shurikn (16 Mai 2011)

Oui sans problème. Il faut la partager à partir d'un Mac ou d'un PC! 

++ §hu


----------



## MAR69 (18 Mai 2011)

donc au même instant je peux écouter un morceau sur une TV1 et regarder un film sur une TV2


----------

